# What the heck happened here!



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

This spot has been like this for the past 3 days or so.. It wasn't there prior to that.. any ideas?? It doesn't seem to be dead.. It's still secured in the ground and doesn't break or anything when I pull it.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Could something have been parked out there that had a reflection or was hot? I'm getting massive heat off of my utility panel in my front yard and it has cooked the grass around it.


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't think so


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Muffler?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Could be something metal buried near the concrete, something hot parked near it as suggested, or something sprayed to clean the concrete that got away from the sprayer a little.


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

Don't think there's anything buried there.. Never had this issue in the past.

We also don't park in the street so must have been someone else. Pretty frustrating to say the least


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

At least it's bermuda. It will grow back. It's a wonderful grass.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

I had a spot like this appear a few weeks back and I had to forensically think about what the heck happened.

Then, I remembered an A/C technician came to my house a few weeks back. Since I live in a cul de sac, he backed his van right up to the sidewalk. The exhaust pipe was right over the grass. After he finished his work he sat idling in that same spot for a solid thirty minutes. Low and behold there was a "burnt" spot on my grass about 6" in diameter. One of the main pollutants in emissions is NOx - mono nitrogen oxides. If you look at most vehicles the exhaust gas condensates and drips from the tailpipe,...

I surmised it's similar to adding too much nitrogen fertilizer.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)




----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

^^^
lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@lucas287 the condensate from a car exhaust is mostly water. The car catalytic converter takes care of most of the NOx. Heat is was caused the damage or aliens. A flux capacitor will fix it.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Might be some type of insect?The bermuda doesnt look to good around it either, looks thin..Maybe try doing a long screwdriver test to see if there is anything underneath.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

RandyMan said:


> Might be some type of insect?The bermuda doesnt look to good around it either, looks thin..Maybe try doing a long screwdriver test to see if there is anything underneath.


+1, Pretty sure you need a insecticide. The area in the back part looks the same put down a few applications and see where your at. Question? Have you had a lot of rain.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Does your local City Works department drive around and spray weeds along the road? I've seen the guys in my ton drive a gator around spraying weeds in and around the edge of the road. I see a couple weeds there that's what made me wonder. Could be overspray.


----------



## krubs (Jun 24, 2018)

It's not an insect problem.

^ that makes the most sense and is probably what happened. @TN Hawkeye


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

Might just be me, but it almost looks like the is a striped pattern. Like something to do with the mower possibly? If you look on down the street you can kind of see the same "burn" about the same distance off the street. In my opinion it doesn't look like overspray it seems to uniform.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

DTCC_Turf said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I saw something very similar the other day, someone drained their pool out to the gutter after heavy rains. Gutter had sand and debris here and there and some of that pool water Made it off into the grass and looked just like this. I don't know if it was a saltwater pool or if it was just chlorine or if there were acids added to it but it made me think of this post.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Reflection of sun off car window?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Got a little aggressive with the weed eater followed by dry temps with no rain


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks too uniform - it looks man-made for sure. Anyone take a drop spreader over this area recently?


----------

